# Incubation



## chicquail (Feb 29, 2016)

I Have a home made incubator and I don't know how to increase temperature


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! I don't have a clue how to but someone who does will be around soon. Just keep checking back.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We would need a ton more information since you're using a home made one. We need to know what the heat source is, it would probably help a lot to see it by posting a pic.


----------



## chicquail (Feb 29, 2016)

K light bulbs


----------



## chicquail (Feb 29, 2016)

Home made Incubator


----------



## chicquail (Feb 29, 2016)

It has a fan inside, 3 light bulbs that goes on and off automatically. A dual thermometer


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your thermostat thinks it's reaching the desired temp so you either need to adjust the thermostat or move the bulbs away from the thermostat.


----------



## chicquail (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't know how to adjust thermostat coz it only shows reading no buttons to adjust


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Add more light bulbs since that is your source of heat.


----------



## chicquail (Feb 29, 2016)

Won't there be too much heat and cause death if I add more light bulbs?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

What kind of bulbs are you using?
What is the wattage of the bulbs?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

NM, if the lights are cycling off then the thermo thinks the temp has been reached. So adding more will only make it cycle off more or longer.

You might need a different thermo if you can't move the bulbs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You might want to try change one of the bulbs up by 25 degrees. How do you know if the temp is right? How does the bator know if the temp is right?


----------



## chicquail (Feb 29, 2016)

There's a thermostat. Thanks maybe I should look into changing thermostat


----------

